# Extending frame on 4x4 1 ton truck



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone done this? I want to put a 14' bed on my EX CAB 4x4 truck 1 ton. currently 10' flatbed. This is an OLDER (early 90's) vehicle, I know the option is out there for some of the late model f450 f550 cab and chassis, but NO WAY that is out of my league by about 10x.

I talked to one 4 wheeling shop who said they could stretch the frame and driveline, but I haven't been able to get a good idea of price or what all is involved.

Interested in any input you have. 

Another option might be to put a ex cab body on a "club cab" (4 door) frame, but still, I think the bed would overhang too much. Might work for a 12' bed though.

price YOU would expect to pay for having quality shop do this?
any more info you can provide about what specifically is involved, what to look out for, etc?

Thanks

and yes, I really do "need" the extended cab, so I think it will be worth it.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

It would probably cost you the same as trading in your truck on a used super-cab with a 12 foot bed except that a factory made one will give you allot less problems.


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

I could do it for less than $1500 probably, just off the top of my head. would depend on the cost of new cables, brakelines, wiring, fuel lines and of course driveshaft. but then again this is not my fulltime work. another sideline job


----------



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

www.worktrucksonline.com
ck this out, i think you will have as much or more if you strech your tk unless you do it your self


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

40 years ago your ideas might work out fine. There was extra "meat' in everything. The metals have changed.
In some jurisdictions it is illegal to fix a broken frame by welding. I have good reason to believe(hint) that if you weld on a frame, especially one that been heat treated like allot of them today, it will eventually fail adjacent to the weld.
You may get a few years out of it, but the smart money says it will eventually fail.

Roland


----------



## Thermwood (May 29, 2010)

A 1 ton probably would not have a high enough GVWR rating for a bed that long full of hives. And the way DOT is going after pickups with trailers now I would not chance it. We are currrently looking for a Ford 450 or 550 because of the higher GVWR.


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

First question would be:
Why do you need the extra 4 ft?
Of course to add some more hives.
But moving hives is only few times a year and is not worth cutting the frame up.
You could just make an extention to the bed on hinges and 2 solid bars sliding on the side of the existing bed and the extention for the extra weight.
90% of the time you run the normal bed and the rest extended.
You could add a slider bar under in the middle too.


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

Get a truck, one that bends in the middle and goes Pa-shooooooooo. You can get a used tractor for 10k. Make a deal with the dealer to extend the frame. Or find a used moving truck from ryder or pensky. GVW of 27k or less and you can drive it without CDL. You will not have the typical beekeeper problems of shelling differentials or transmissons from over loading or hauling trailers like you do with a 1 ton.


----------



## bigmitch (May 1, 2010)

ohhh heck,,just get a trailer with another 20 feet,like a car trailer,you wont have to cut anything and have less problem with weights.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Simplyhoney - The DOT can get a little pissy if you are running air brakes without a CDL. They really want to see that CDL with trucks that go Pa-Shooooooo. Besides, as I mentioned in a similar post, the CDL testing is educational. It is amazing what you do not know that you do not know. I work on a fleet of Quad axle Macks, and there are alot of dangers that the average person is unaware of(like that coiled beast in the spring brake canister).

Roland


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Around here you can buy a used flatbed truck for a song at auction. I have watched many of them sell at Ritchie Brothers Auction for what you would spend on modifying one.


----------

